# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Raar ademhalen

## tammiej

Ik ben een meisje van 23 jaar en heb al last van ademhalingsproblemen
vanaf mijn 15de. Ik heb een tijd cesar teraphie gevolgd en dat heeft me toen wel geholpen. Ongeveer een jaar/anderhalf
jaar zijn de klachten weggegweest en ademde ik weer normaal. Nu adem ik weer een aantal jaar erg verkeerd. Ik heb nog een
tijdje bij mensendieck gelopen maar dat heeft me niks geholpen. Ik word er gewoon helemaal gek van het verkeerd ademen en 
ik kan er niet meer tegen. De hele dag door adem ik verkeerd en dat elke dag. Ik voel me er zo ontzettend rot door en ben ten
einde raad. Ook heb ik nog 1001 andere klachten door t verkeerd ademen. 
Gister ben ik maar weer naar mijn huisarts gegaan maar hij zei dat het angstaanvallen zijn die zich in het verkeerd ademen uiten.
Ik denk eigenlijk niet dat dit zo is. Ik ben depressief geweest, dat gaat nu wel weer beter, heb paniekaanvallen en nog meer maar
ik denk juist dat dit een gevolg is van verkeerd ademen en niet de oorzaak. Ook dacht mijn huisarts dit omdat ik niet oppervlakkig
of snel adem. Het is heel lastig uit te leggen maar ik maar van die rare beweginkjes met mijn buik als ik ademhaal en dan krijg ik erge steken 
in mijn buik. Ook doe ik dit wel eens met mijn hoofd, dan adem ik verkeerd met mijn hoofd en krijg ik gigantische hoofdpijn en steken in mijn
hoofd. Ik heb dus de hele dag door hoofdpijn, steken in mijn hoofd of steken in mijn buik. Ik vind dit ook heel erg lastig want je hoort of leest
wel vaker mensen die ademhalingsklachten hebben maar ik heb wat ik net heb beschreven nog nooit gehoord of gelezen.
Ik hoop dat iemand hier een keer van heeft gehoord en mij kan 'helpen'

----------


## bartje84

oi
heb net hetzelfde probleem
zit er al aantal jaren mee
je denkt bijna constant aan ademen je word er zowaar gek van
als ik alcohol drink ben ik veel relaxer maar de dag erna moet ik het dan wel uitzweten
ik adem ook altijd met de borst wat ook ni echt goed is maar ja ben rap gestreseerd dus daardoor denk ik
groetjes

----------


## tammiej

Dank je voor je reactie Bart!
Heb jij ook van die rare beweginkjes met je buik als je ademhaal en met je hoofd?
Ik ben zelf ook heel snel gestressed en geloof ook wel dat het daar mee te maken heeft.
Heb jij er ook therapie voor?
Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je geen soort van hyperventilatie?

Lijkt me een lastig probleem!!
Een specialist zei me eens dat ik verkeerd ademhaal, maar heeft daar verder niets aan gedaan of erover gesproken ... ik heb er zelf ook geen last van eerlijk gezegd....

Wat bedoel je precies met die 'rare beweginkjes met je buik en hoofd??

Sterkte!!

----------


## bartje84

niet echt 
heb therapie gevolgt bij regi van ademen.be
maar moet elke dag een half uur adem oefeningen doen maar jah daar kom ik nooit niet aan
adem ook niet goed uit veel te opervlakkig
volg jij therapie?
greets

----------


## Mich3

Ik heb ook nog altijd last van mijn ademhaling al meer dan 3 jaar. Heb al vanalles geprobeerd, medicatie, ademhalingsoefeningen... De klachten blijven maar aanslepen en dat is echt om de moed kwijt te geraken! Hoe kun je in godsnaam je ademhaling weer goed krijgen , ik probeer altijd via mijn buik te ademen maar toch is er geen beterschap! Ik heb nog altijd even veel pijn aan mijn borstbeen en ribben en dan panikeer ik weer en zo blijf je in de cirkel hangen!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik volg geen therapie ....

----------


## tammiej

@ Agnes. Ik weet niet of t een soort van hyperventilatie is.. Ik heb ook bij mensendieck gelopen en zij zei dat het chronische hyperventilatie is maar toch hebben mensen die last hebben van chronische hyperventilatie andere symptomen als ik, ik adem ook niet heel snel in en uit. Het kan wel zoiets zijn hoor want ik heb t in ieder geval wel chronisch want heb t nu 8 jaar lang elke dag en bijna de hele dag dus (met uitzondering van die anderhalve jaar). De laatste paar maanden zelfs de hele dag.
Over die rare beweginkjes met mijn buik en hoofd.. ik kan t gewoon niet uitleggen daardoor hoopte ik ook dat er eens iemand zou reageren die precies t zelfde heeft.
@ Bart ik volg op dit moment geen therapie. Wil t wel en was op zoek maar is bijna niet te betalen. Misschien toch via de huisarts weer proberen.
Ik was even zelf op zoek gegaan omdat ik nu goede therapie wil maar had gezien voor 10 keer therapie dat je 750 euro betaal en dat heb ik er echt wel voor over als t werkt maar t leek er een beetje op zoals mensendieck en dat hielp juist helemaal niet en strax werkt dit ook niet maar ben ik wel dat geld kwijt.
@ Mich bedankt voor je reactie! Jah echt heel rot is het he! Ik heb geen medicijnen geprobeerd maar zit er nu wel zwaar aan te twijfelen. De dokter heeft t wel voorgesteld de vorige x maar ik heb nog meer dingen met mijn gezondheid dus slik al veel verschillende medicijnen voor verschillende dingen en ik houdt er eigenlijk neit van dus ik probeer zo min mogelijk te slikken maar nu twijfel ik dus wel. Misschien helpt t wel??
Jij hebt dus pijn aan je borstbeen en ribben, das ook erg vervelend zeg!! Ik heb t net onder mijn ribben. Altijd steken net alsof ik hard gerend heb net na t eten. Sporten gaat hierdoor dus ook niet meer terwijl ik erg van sporten houdt. Soms heb ik ook wel eens hele erge steken in mijn borst net alsof ik een hartaanval krijg ofzow, egt heel eng.
Sterkte ermee!!! Ik hoop dat je toch nog wat vind wat je wel kan helpen!!

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb zeer goede verhalen gehoord over een ademhalingstherapie.
Bekijk hiervoor de volgende websites:
http://www.ademnet.nl/index.html
en
http://www.reventacare.nl/resultaat.php

Zelf heb ik ook verkeerde ademhaling gehad. Verschillende therapeuten bezocht en uiteindelijk eentje gevonden die me goed kon helpen. Later hoorde ik van bovenstaande websites en heb van verschillende mensen goede verhalen gehoord.

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Tammiej

Ik heb zelf ook chronische hyverventilatie.
Heb daar heel veel jaren geleden al ademhalings therapie voor gehad.
Daarna heeft de therapeute me geadviseerd naar een psycholoog te gaan.
Heb ik gedaan, wel wat aan gehad, maar als kind zijnde heb ik zwaar astma gehad en daar is het dus fout gegaan met ademen, altijd hoog door de benauwdheid en dat is voor mij dus een gewoonte geworden.
En als er dan ook nog een paniekaanval bij komt, is het helemaal raak.
Drukkent gevoel op de borst, inderdaad steken in mijn hoofd en hoor dan altijd in mijn linker oor de bloedruk pompen.
Ik gebruik dan wel een angst remmer en dan gaat het meestal wel wat verbeteren.
Dus misschien toch iets van medicijnen nemen voor de momenten dat het te erg word.

Groetjes,Diane

----------


## dotito

Hallo Tammiej,

Ook ik heb jaren geleden heel veel last gehad van hyperventilatie tot flauwvallen toe.Nu heb ik daar nog last vast enkel als ik mee iets zit,of dat er iets erg gebeurd,of dat ik in paniek slaag.Ook ik heb vroeger daar jaren medicatie voor genomen,en moet zeggen dat heeft mij enorm geholpen.Als dat bij mij nu opkomt,is mischien een tip voor jou;probeer ik mij zo rustig mogelijk te houden,en probeer ik de relaxtieoefeningen uit,en moet zeggen meestal gaat dat dan over.Of ik neem een plastiek zakje,en ik adem in het zakje.Vroeger niet maar ik maakte mij dan druk,boeide mij op weet je.En wat betreft die steken,dat kan enorm pijn doen daar,heb ik ook veel last van zelfs nu nog.Vooral zo achter borstbeen en in de buik,en rond hart.Hoop voor jou dat je je hyperventilatie weer snel onder controle krijgt.Probeer wat er ook gebeurt altijd rustig te blijven,het helpt echt.En als het echt niet zo over gaat,dan toch maar medicatie nemen?

Wens jou heel veel beterschap,

Do

----------


## tammiej

Heeey!
Super bedankt voor jullie reacties allemaal!!!! Ik ben er echt heel blij mee!!!
@ Sefi Ik had t juist daarover. Dat was zo duur, is opzich niet erg maar ben bang dat t strax niet werkt en dan ben ik dat geld kwijt. Is ook zo zonde.
@ Onassa Gelukkig dat de psychiater wel wat geholpen heeft. Heeft ademhalingstherapie ook wat geholpen ofniet? Ik loop nu zelf ook een aantal maanden bij de psycholoog maar das eigenlijk nix.. Ik ben nu in een paar maanden tijd pas 3 keer geweest. Elke keer kan zij niet dus dan duurt t weer een poosje voordat ik kan. Ook duren de gesprekken maar 50 minuten en ze is al 2 keer te laat gekomen dus dan heb je maar een gesprek van 40 minuten of minder dus dat schiet gewoon niet op. Ik ga binnenkort even bellen om te vragen of ik geen ander kan krijgen.
De eerste keer trouwens dat ik voor het verkeerd ademen naar de dokter ging zei de dokter inderdaad ook al dat hij d8 dat het kwam omdat ik astma heb en daar vooral vroeger veel last van heb gehad. Ik heb namelijk ook astma.
Apart dat jij ook steken in je hoofd krijgt.. ik krijg ze ook wel maar bij mij komt het omdat ik zo 'raar' adem bij mijn hoofd (Sorry, klinkt een beetje vreemd)
@ Dotito Gelukkig dat jij er nog maar weinig last van hebt!!
Ik zit er toch ook zwaar over te twijfelen om aan de medicijnen te gaan. Toch heb ik wat anders als wat jij hebt. Jij hebt echt hyperventilatie en dat heb ik niet. Ik heb t ook de hele dag door, ik adem geen moment van de dag normaal. Toen ik ademhalingstherapie volgde deed ik ook wel een paar keer per dag mijn ademhalingsoefeningen maar daarna had ik vaak nog veel meer last van steken en was mijn ademhaling nog meer verstoord dan daarvoor.
Nogmaals bedankt voor de reacties!!!

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb zelf chronische hyperventilatie gehad en ben eerst bij een cesar therapeute geweest en daarna bij een fysiotherapeute voor ademhalingstherapie. Dit hielp allemaal niet. Uiteindelijk hoorde ik van een fysiotherapeut die een uur rijden van mij vandaan zat en daar ben ik naartoe gegaan. Ik kan gerust zeggen dat het na de eerste sessie al gelijk een stuk beter ging. Het verschil met deze laatste fysio was dat die man snapte waarover hij het had. De voorgaande peuten hadden zelf de ervaring niet en deden alles volgens boekje. 
De laatste fysio legde ook helemaal uit wat er allemaal gebeurd in je lichaam tijdens een ademhaling. Hij zorgde dat je snapt hoe alles werkt en waarom iets gebeurd. Dit is ontzettend belangrijk als je voor goed van je klachten af wilt komen.
Ik heb in totaal 3 behandelsessie gehad en ben er voorgoed van af gekomen.

Ik had dus chronische hyperventilatie en haalde gemiddeld 40 keer per minuut adem (de hele dag door, dus niet met aanvallen). Ik was een behoorlijk zwaar geval. Overal op internet las ik als je chronisch hyperventileert dan kom je er niet van af, maar ik ben er dus wel vanaf gekomen.

Steken in m'n lichaam had ik ook, met name in mijn hoofd, achter een oog.

----------


## Saressa

Dit is de eerste keer dat ik een verhaal lees van iemand die precies hetzelfde omschrijft als wat ik ook voel!

----------

